
Ask HN: How are you dealing with VATMOSS? - hootener
I&#x27;m looking to start an open discussion on HN related to VATMOSS and how US-based tech companies have been dealing with it since its release on Jan. 1 of this year.<p>Did you roll your own solution? Use a 3rd party provider? Find some obscure loophole to get out of it?<p>Did your implementation to collect VATMOSS impact your PCI compliance?<p>Really, I&#x27;m just looking for any stories, solutions, or problems related to how your company incorporated VAT collection.<p>Thanks!
======
janson0
I would love to get an answer from someone on this for sure!

